# ebooks multilangue



## clem95 (10 Juin 2010)

j'aurais juste une petite question, est ce qu'on peut sélectionner la langue d'un livre avant de le télécharger? 

j'aime bien lire en VO si possible. (anglais francais espagnol) 

j'ai pour habitude d'utiliser mac os et mon iphone configuré en anglais...
j'ai fait pareil sur mon ipad, peut etre que c'est pour ca que tous les livres que je télécharge sont en anglais???


----------



## iLooo (11 Juin 2010)

Salut,
un eBook est dans une langue donnée, comme un livre papier. Lorsque tu l'achètes, regarde en quelle langue tu le sélectionnes. Pour beaucoup de titres disponibles sur l'iBookStore, plusieurs traductions sont disponibles. En particulier au sein du projet Gutenberg.
Le seul problème, c'est que l'iBookStore lui, ne gère pas les langues. En cherchant un mot clé, tu vas trouver tous les titres qui contiennent ce mot, dans un joyeux mélange, toutes langues confondues. A l'inverse, si le titre du livre a lui-aussi été traduit (ce qui est généralement le cas), cherche avec le titre _dans la langue que tu souhaites lire_, sinon il ne l'affichera pas.
Plus clair?


----------



## clem95 (12 Juin 2010)

Merci pour tes conseils, ca me permet de doit plus clair, 
cependant dans le bookstore il y a encore pas mal de choses à améliorer, cette histoire de recherche par langue en est une. 
Par exemple j'avais téléchargé "bel ami" gratuit et je l'ai eut en anglais par défaut... C'est pour ca que je croyais que c'était lié à la langue par défaut de l'ipad... En fait sur le bookstore ce livre n'est que en anglais pour le projet gutenberg ... Il coûte 2 en francais chez un autre éditeur.
Je suppose que ça viendra avec le temps.


----------

